# I love a happy plant



## spunom (Nov 12, 2021)

I just hope I can keep it that way








Just transplanted yesterday. It never put it's arms down lol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

Looks like a sip setup explain please


----------



## spunom (Nov 13, 2021)

I got into the idea while I was reading "Greens probiotic method" on another forum. I suck at watering, so I built two of them.

They are file totes. I like them because the corners have a stop in them so they can be stacked. I cut a hole smaller than the inside diameter of the net pots and zip tied them to the planter. It supports the center well.


 I doubled up on those to help keep soil in and to leave a little gap between the bottom of the wick and the reservoir. 

The fill tube is 1" pvc. A 15/16" drill bit makes a hole with a tight fit for the pvc.

I got a couple hydraulic fittings from work and some rubber tubing for the level gauge. The fitting has an o-ring seal that keeps it water tight.



The reservoir holds about 2.5 gallons of water, and the planter can hold 8 gallons.


----------



## spunom (Nov 13, 2021)

The plant is photoperiod. It will be 3 weeks old tomorrow. The strain is called Shock Trauma. Regular seeds so


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

Pretty cool Nice build


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

I wonder what adding an air stone to the Rez would do


----------



## spunom (Nov 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I wonder what adding an air stone to the Rez would do


Ive read discussions about this. Pretty much six of one and a half dozen of the other. I keep my fill tube above the water line and the corners aren't air tight so air exchanges, but an air stone would definitely give a better exchange rate. Still...the general concensus (sp?) seems to be it doesn't matter for the most part.

Oh I also leave an inch and some change air gap below the soil.


----------



## spunom (Nov 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I wonder what adding an air stone to the Rez would do


I do have two built. I could add one to one of them and see if there's anything noticeable different.


----------



## spunom (Nov 18, 2021)

Hit a growth spurt lol 





I'm concerned tho...

I had put it under the SF1000 at 30+ inches, but the darker spots appeared (idk if you can see them) and it started sagging a bit, so I put it back under this 

.
I added the second one last nite.

But my tips are clawing a bit, and I think it looks a little dark green. I'm thinking the nitrogen is a bit high, along with transplant - then too intense light?

The stalk and stems are still righteously green and it is growing (I think) vigorously. 

Is this a noob moment where I need to let it be and not overthink it?


----------



## Airbone (Nov 18, 2021)

They look fine to me.
I run a sf1000 at about 18-24 inches in my 2x2 veg tent .


----------



## spunom (Nov 18, 2021)

Airbone said:


> They look fine to me.
> I run a sf1000 at about 18-24 inches in my 2x2 veg tent .


Do you start your plants under it?


----------



## Airbone (Nov 18, 2021)

spunom said:


> Do you start your plants under it?


Yep that is my starter tent for clones/seedlings.


----------



## spunom (Nov 19, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Yep that is my starter tent for clones/seedlings.


What do you use for flower?


----------



## Airbone (Nov 19, 2021)

spunom said:


> What do you use for flower?


They go from my 2x2 to my 4x4 with an sf 4000


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## spunom (Nov 19, 2021)

How sweet would it be to munch some shrooms with Bob?!?!


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2021)

Nine work wounds


----------



## spunom (Nov 19, 2021)

Y'all...
I've fucked up so many grows lately lol. I had a nice plant ripening when I bought my house last year. I had it figured to be 3 lids at least. The ride here left the little thing bruised but not broken. For some reason I still don't understand, I harvested it early, and it's been a big regret because EVERY grow since has been no bueno.

The last few attempts have ended badly. Even on this grow... I planted two at the beginning. They both sprouted the same day. The Force mutated from the first set of leaves. I scrapped it and planted another. Wouldn't you know it?? The gd thing did the same thing?!?! So I gave up on those seeds (I reckon I'm not wise in the ways of the Force). I was going to plant another, but I didn't want a three week split (one tent).

I think this little bugger growing here will be my good vibe.


----------



## spunom (Nov 19, 2021)

Airbone said:


> They go from my 2x2 to my 4x4 with an sf 4000


Sweet. I've got my sf and a maxsisun pb1000. I don't think I have enough light for what I'm hoping this grow could give me. I have my SCROG ner built 




and I'm going to attempt to fill it. I might add my 150w HPS during flower. I figure it will heat up those cold LEDs.


----------



## Airbone (Nov 19, 2021)

spunom said:


> Y'all...
> I've fucked up so many grows lately lol. I had a nice plant ripening when I bought my house last year. I had it figured to be 3 lids at least. The ride here left the little thing bruised but not broken. For some reason I still don't understand, I harvested it early, and it's been a big regret because EVERY grow since has been no bueno.
> 
> The last few attempts have ended badly. Even on this grow... I planted two at the beginning. They both sprouted the same day. The Force mutated from the first set of leaves. I scrapped it and planted another. Wouldn't you know it?? The gd thing did the same thing?!?! So I gave up on those seeds (I reckon I'm not wise in the ways of the Force). I was going to plant another, but I didn't want a three week split (one tent).
> ...


Consistency! Others may disagree but I do exact same feeds and light schedules, I usually screw up on something every grow but just keep you schedule, feed and light cycle constant. And it works.


----------



## spunom (Nov 19, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Consistency! Others may disagree but I do exact same feeds and light schedules, I usually screw up on something every grow but just keep you schedule, feed and light cycle constant. And it works.


Right on man! My first grow was miracle grow with CFLs. It turned out GREAT lol. I'm a firm believer in KISS, but I overthink EVERYTHING, and it is usually my detriment. But hey... you don't learn without failure, right?!

I've got homemade soil that worked before. It's new again tho because I've added and ammended it. A work in progress if you will.
I'm going to finish this little beauty in a SIP container. I made some of the diy "em-1" also. I've been top watering for now and adding small doses of the em. I poured a gallon in the SIP today with the em. I figure I got a week before I move Shocky into it, so best to get the blood flowing.

Do y'all use mycorrhizal fungi? I have enough left for one more transplant. It's hard for me to get the granules "in place" the way I think they should be. Can I powder the granules or will it mess them up?


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2021)

Better luck this time.


----------



## spunom (Nov 24, 2021)

This thread probably belong in journals. My apologies. Feel free to put it in its place lol.

I put Shocky into the SIP and topped it four days ago. It seems to be adjusting well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2021)

Looking healthy.


----------



## spunom (Nov 28, 2021)

Started some LST to open up the branches. Almost time for the SCROG net!




I had the net in, but it wasn't time yet...that's why some leaves look twisted. I get excited


----------



## spunom (Dec 1, 2021)

Drinking about a 1/2 gallon every three days. I believe the water roots found the res lol. Been adding 1 Tbsp of "em-1" per gallon of water. The nitrogen problem looks like it balanced itself out. There were a couple purple lines starting on a couple of the fan leaf stems as well, but they have gone away.


----------



## spunom (Dec 5, 2021)

A little pruning and shaping. I'm seeing preflower, but it's a bit soon to know sex for sure


----------



## spunom (Dec 5, 2021)

Without the bright light


----------



## zem (Dec 5, 2021)

nice plant! The screen looks a little bit tight i mean the squares look small


----------



## spunom (Dec 5, 2021)

zem said:


> nice plant! The screen looks a little bit tight i mean the squares look small


Thank you. Yeah I made them small on purpose. I like having more spots to tie the branches down to the screen. It makes harvest time easier. I think i need to cut the legs a bit shorter so next time the branches can come thru a bit closer to the middle.


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 5, 2021)

if you look at the top 3 or 4 nodes you will find preflowers telling you the sex.


----------



## spunom (Dec 7, 2021)

Fat bottomed girls you make my rockin world go round 

No pistils yet, but definitely female preflower.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

spunom said:


> Fat bottomed girls you make my rockin world go round
> 
> No pistils yet, but definitely female preflower.






Nice Job Bro


----------



## spunom (Dec 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 283582
> 
> Nice Job Bro


Thank you sir. I've never had a healthier plant. Super stoked. Congrats on the promotion btw.


----------



## Airbone (Dec 7, 2021)

Looking great!
Those stems are beast!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

spunom said:


> Thank you sir. I've never had a healthier plant. Super stoked. Congrats on the promotion btw.


thks spun


----------



## spunom (Dec 10, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Those stems are beast!


Indeed! I've never had a plant look like this. I either got my soil right, the "EM" is making a difference, or both.


----------

